# FIVE-DOCK BAY - Thursday 23 Aug



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi team ,
Will be launching from Five-Dock Bay boat ramp around 9.00 AM .
Al welcome.
Cheers
Devo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Devo , where is the ramp, or launch site , is that the place that Occy normally launches from in hen and chicken , i could make it at about 10 am depending on weather , what is the target , fresh water fish ? :lol:


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

G'day Barry ,
Nah H & C a different boat Ramp.
Five-Dock ramp is located at the botom of Bayswater Street Off Lyons Road Just before Victoria Rd. ( Baywater St actually turns into The Esplanade and the turn off into the boat-ramp is on the left)
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&om=1&ll ... 03562&z=15

With the amount of rain we have had- not to mention the weir busting further up the Parra River , fresh water fishing may be the go :shock: :? .
I'M hoping that there may be a couple of confused bream and flathead still lurking around but regardless I havn't been on the water for a few weeks so im just hangin to get out !!!
By the way if you have a UHF , I'm on CH 25
Cheers mate.
Devo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Im gunna leave you guys to it , just come in from the Georges river after an attempted morning fish , the water is the colour of coffee , i got blown out of the water and then it rained on me , so i've got the shits , i wont look at the estuarys now for anothere week or so , too dirty ., may try middle harbour next week


----------

